# The first Peak Car Tour in 2005, 19th February



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

19th February 2005: *Peak Village Hunt*
*A tour with a difference around Eyam, the village of the plague and Castleton*
Peak Cars Tours are car tours organized for enthusiasts by enthusiasts
for any type and make of car: new, old, classic, sports car, kit car, as long as the car is taxed and carries a current MOT.

The Peak Village Hunt is like all Peak Cars Tours a *treasure hunt*, starting with coffee and biscuits at the Legh Arms in Adlington on the A523 just north of Macclesfield. 
You will receive your comprehensive route book, a rally type plate and off you go to try and find the answers to Dani's devious clues :wink: 
There will be three stops during the 100 mile hunt which will finish with Stuart's well known buffet back at the starting point.

Now, why is the Village hunt different?? Well, you'll have to come along to find out!!!!!!!!

Entry fee of Â£14.80 per person covers all the above plus prizes for the winners of the treasure hunt
(under 12s go free, teenagers are 1/2 price)

For an entry form PM me or ring
07711 609 624


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Would love to come Dani, but doesnt this clash with the Castle Coomb track day ?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

:evil: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Would love to come Dani, but doesnt this clash with the Castle Coomb track day ?


So I've been told already  
Appologies, Lee :-*

Unfortunately I'd decided on dates for the tours 3 months ago, just didn't post here :?

But hopefully, because they are two very different events and ~150+ miles apart it's not going to be too much of a problem


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Of course it won't, there are enough TT's for everyone!! :lol:


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds like great fun - Dani you have a PM


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant, tinman 

You have reply


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

Penciled-in this date too, but should be working on this day (& also should be working on Feb 19th too) so not sure if i can make both dates...
...at this rate i will use all my leave up for TT runs !!
hope to make at least one or the other though........
....mmmmmmmmm.....waffles.........???? !

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)

p.s.
hope your ski's didnt get a puncture ? !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> Dani,
> hope your ski's didnt get a puncture ? !


Skis are fine, thanks, Geoff  
And ... no plaster cast to sign :wink:


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Dani. As a newbie i would love to have a go at this, count me in, first time for everything.

Mike


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super, Mike 

please PM or e-mail your postal address for an entry form.


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani, Etc,

I,m doomed....doomed not to be able to make it again...
We'll be in Sunny Scotland I'm afraid...but at least we'll be in the TT...
(Cas getting better,thanks!)
Next time, next time...

Regards to all, have a good run etc...
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem, Geoff. But shame that frog eye can't make it :?

We'll have some nice classic cars around this time.


----------



## Mike McD (Dec 9, 2004)

I know I'm a bit late would would like to take part - 2 adults.

Can we pay/do entry form on the day?

Regards,

Mike


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem, Mike. I'll have a route book ready for you 

Please, will you PM your e-mail addy so I can send a bit more info.

See you on Saturday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've driven the route today: all roads are open, no road works etc.
Some of the scenery is quite spectacular 8) So lets just hope for good weather [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

Cannot make tomorrow I'm afraid. Hope to see you at the Southport run.

Steve, Caz & Natalie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem, Steve.

See you on the 27th Feb


----------

